# Z-spec Grille Installed



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

That looks good bro... real good. Love how good it goes with the bowtie. 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks man. Really like how my cruze is turning out.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You planning on putting fogs?

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## BlueTopazECO12 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, I really like that grille! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Danny - Yeah I am. I'm getting them next week (hopefully). BlueTopazECO 12 - Thanks Man!


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Did you have to paint it black or was that how it came?
I think it looks good but somehow I remember it having thicker lines in the press photos.
Its a little hard to distinguish in the far shot.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

iKermit said:


> You planning on putting fogs?
> 
> -I'm mobile-


X2, looks good but fogs would make it look better


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Action Hank said:


> Did you have to paint it black or was that how it came?
> I think it looks good but somehow I remember it having thicker lines in the press photos.
> Its a little hard to distinguish in the far shot.


It came black. I thought so too but I confirmed it with my dealer and apparently it comes like that. Remember the grille we saw on the cruze was a concept not a production item.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> X2, looks good but fogs would make it look better


Thanks! I'm getting the fogs next week.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

That does look nice, it seems to fit well on silver! I think you're the first I've seen to post picture proof that they had the balls to change to the Z spec.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I like it! Now I'm wondering how good it would look on a black or white Cruze...


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> That does look nice, it seems to fit well on silver! I think you're the first I've seen to post picture proof that they had the balls to change to the Z spec.


lol! Thanks I was looking around in the forums and no one has posted a picture yet except for a person how had the "spring" edition he or she only showed a far shot.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> I like it! Now I'm wondering how good it would look on a black or white Cruze...


Thanks! I think it will look insane on both colors but I think people will notice it more on white than on black but either way it will look good.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Was there an upper and lower section? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Did you get it from a GM dealer?


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

looks awesome bro! keep us updated on the pics when u get the fogs


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

What is part number and price tag on that baby. 
Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Was there an upper and lower section?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Unfortunately they only have the upper section. The lower section was just a concept it never made it to production.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> Did you get it from a GM dealer?


No. They were charging me $255.00 for the grille. So I found one on e-bay for $80 lol


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

emanon9297 said:


> looks awesome bro! keep us updated on the pics when u get the fogs


Thanks man! Will do I'm getting the fogs next week!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> What is part number and price tag on that baby.
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


Part# is 95147746 Iridium color. Price tag is $255.00 that was how much I was quoted but I found on e-bay for $80 lol


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Calintz...you *******..lol...hit me up so we can meet..


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Calintz...you *******..lol...hit me up so we can meet..


lol just sent you a pm. Hit me up dude!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You guys better not leave me out, you have my tail lights!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice find, it looks pretty good.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

One thing nobody has mentioned yet is the potential effect on fuel economy. The stock grille has a small opening (and even smaller for the ECO) on the larger grille. The z-spec grille is completely wide open.

It might be a good idea to make some covers to block off some of the airflow. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup X , he ain't worried about fuel efficiency . he is murdering it out ..Different .


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

brian v said:


> Sup X , he ain't worried about fuel efficiency . he is murdering it out ..Different .


15 minutes with some sheet aluminum and a spray can allows you to accomplish both. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> One thing nobody has mentioned yet is the potential effect on fuel economy. The stock grille has a small opening (and even smaller for the ECO) on the larger grille. The z-spec grille is completely wide open.
> 
> It might be a good idea to make some covers to block off some of the airflow.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


Yeah I was gonna say that about blocking it off. The grille slants down so you can hill billy something there. I was also thinking of making it body color. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> 15 minutes with some sheet aluminum and a spray can allows you to accomplish both.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


I wonder if the plates off the stock grill would fit

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

So the Z spec grill fits on the earlier years then. Is that what we're saying here.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> So the Z spec grill fits on the earlier years then. Is that what we're saying here.
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


Well, since all the US Spec Cruze's have the same grill (so far), I don't see why it wouldn't fit any of them


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Those look great! I want a set so bad. Just checked ebay and didn't see anything. 

I'll talk to my dealer this weekend and see what's up. Nice work!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Actually, I *LIKE* it, in spite of being the old-fashioned *fogey* that I am.


----------



## Abdullahamed (Oct 31, 2013)

plz leave a link to ebay dealer you got it from...plz plz plz plz lol I have been searching for one ever since it was announced


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> One thing nobody has mentioned yet is the potential effect on fuel economy. The stock grille has a small opening (and even smaller for the ECO) on the larger grille. The z-spec grille is completely wide open.
> 
> It might be a good idea to make some covers to block off some of the airflow.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


I noticed it too but I really don't care for fuel economy. I didn't buy this car for mpg I bought it because I wanted to get rid of my old Mercury V6 van lol plus the cruze looks awesome for this segment.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> I wonder if the plates off the stock grill would fit
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Unfortunately it doesn't. That bottom piece is all in one.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks good, now black out that bowtie and it'll set it off!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Calintz said:


> I noticed it too but I really don't care for fuel economy. I didn't buy this car for mpg I bought it because I wanted to get rid of my old Mercury V6 van lol plus the cruze looks awesome for this segment.


Yo Dawg take err easy . We must admire the significance of that idea as a whole comparing what other Members would like to keep , while giving they're cruzen a fresh new look . IE .. Eco Owners and such .. I am with Tuscon with your originality I like the appearance ...<<<..>>>


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

brian v said:


> Yo Dawg take err easy . We must admire the significance of that idea as a whole comparing what other Members would like to keep , while giving they're cruzen a fresh new look . IE .. Eco Owners and such .. I am with Tuscon with your originality I like the appearance ...<<<..>>>


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Calintz...did the surround on the chevy logo come black or was it dipped?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Danny is the underlining idea retaining fuel efficiency ?


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Calintz...did the surround on the chevy logo come black or was it dipped?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I dipped the bowtie it didn't come like that.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> Danny is the underlining idea retaining fuel efficiency ?


We were referring to the difference of the LS 1/2LT LTZ grilles vs our eco if we switched to this grille. Our Eco grille only uses approximately 70 diamonds just below the bowtie where the other models use like 95 % of the actual diamonds. Most of our eco grilles is closed up like NASCAR for aerodynamics over cooling since the lower shutters open and close when it's really needed. My shutters have been closed for about 2 weeks now when I park since it's cold out.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Calintz said:


> Hey guys finally had the time to install my new z-spec grille. Tell me what you guys think.


I want to put this grille in mine. Do you have a part number for it by any chance? Or how much you paid or where you got it?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Calintz...by the background it looks like u live in Pines, W. Miramar or Doral...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

looks really good - nice addition


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

So the whole grille comes black with no chrome border? Is this an OEM part? Is there a way to un-clip the chrome strip from the original and install in on the Z-Spec?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> So the whole grille comes black with no chrome border? Is this an OEM part? Is there a way to un-clip the chrome strip from the original and install in on the Z-Spec?


Possible but looks like you would be custom cutting this perticular new grille for it to fit the border of it. Looking at the *concept* the chrome was there. I guess someone needs to order the dealer one for full price to see if the chrome was *concept* only


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Calintz...by the background it looks like u live in Pines, W. Miramar or Doral...
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm on the Miami gardens exit on I-75. I'm only two exits away from pines.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> So the whole grille comes black with no chrome border? Is this an OEM part? Is there a way to un-clip the chrome strip from the original and install in on the Z-Spec?


Just like Merc6 said it's possible but it has to a custom cut out. Yes the grille comes in a iridium color (dark gray) and yes this is an OEM part in which you can buy it off the dealership.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I want to put this grille in mine. Do you have a part number for it by any chance? Or how much you paid or where you got it?


Part# is 95147746 Iridium color. Price tag is $255.00 that was how much I was quoted but I found on e-bay for $80 lol. I actually got lucky finding it. I'll talk to the vendor who sold me it to see if he will have more in stock. Don't guys I'll find you one.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Calintz said:


> Part# is 95147746 Iridium color. Price tag is $255.00 that was how much I was quoted but I found on e-bay for $80 lol. I actually got lucky finding it. I'll talk to the vendor who sold me it to see if he will have more in stock. Don't guys I'll find you one.


Awesome..thanks calintz. Do you think it affects much of anything like gas mileage?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Awesome..thanks calintz. Do you think it affects much of anything like gas mileage?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


If it does raise your tire pressure lol. I bet it's not even 1 mpg loss even if that the only side effect I see coming from this mode is longer time for your motor to warm up.


Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

With all of the BS about that grill ,,,,,.....,,,.
The Dang things Just looks Good .. shoot you should increase mileage with it , cosidering that it has a smooth surface and not little cup holders dragging air . .....aerodynamics Dawg . and if you would like close it up from behind the grill as THE X has pointed Out ..


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> If it does raise your tire pressure lol. I bet it's not even 1 mpg loss even if that the only side effect I see coming from this mode is longer time for your motor to warm up.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


That's true but I noticed it takes the same amount of time for the engine to warm with the old grille. If anything the Z-spec grille helps keep the radiator cooler. Mpg is still the same for me in which I don't pay attention to lol.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Calintz said:


> That's true but I noticed it takes the same amount of time for the engine to warm with the old grille. If anything the Z-spec grille helps keep the radiator cooler. Mpg is still the same for me in which I don't pay attention to lol.


Well that's good I wouldn't worry to much about areo drag unless you do a lot of highway miles. That's were drag usually takes effect.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well that's good I wouldn't worry to much about areo drag unless you do a lot of highway miles. That's were drag usually takes effect.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


1000 miles a month for be is turnpike plus 300 or so highway to and from work locally. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The aero thing won't be a huge difference, but its one of those things you do because there's no reason not to. 

If anything, I would block off the entire grille for the winter as the engine has absolutely no trouble cooling down, and you'll pick up a bit of fuel economy. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The aero thing won't be a huge difference, but its one of those things you do because there's no reason not to.
> 
> If anything, I would block off the entire grille for the winter as the engine has absolutely no trouble cooling down, and you'll pick up a bit of fuel economy.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


My thoughts exactly

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well that's good I wouldn't worry to much about areo drag unless you do a lot of highway miles. That's were drag usually takes effect.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


Yeah I'm not going to lie but with this grille you will experience very light drag if you really paid attention for it but nothing to make you feel like your getting pushed back. If anything you will benefit more on city driving considering that the grille is wide open for it to cool down the radiator and other components inside.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The aero thing won't be a huge difference, but its one of those things you do because there's no reason not to.
> 
> If anything, I would block off the entire grille for the winter as the engine has absolutely no trouble cooling down, and you'll pick up a bit of fuel economy.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


Very true Andrei. Here in Miami it doesn't get that cold its always hot down here lol but in winter it just gets breezy and a little bit cold (depending the area you live in).


----------



## BrandonR24 (Oct 15, 2012)

Really considering buying this grille after seeing yours (looks awesome!) I'm guessing although its listed as a 2013-14 part that it will still work on my '12? Also where is everyone finding the Z-Spec Grille for $80? I 've looked multiple websites and its $210 plus. I don't mind spending that much, but if I can find it for 80 or around that I would be a happy camper!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

BrandonR24 said:


> Really considering buying this grille after seeing yours (looks awesome!) I'm guessing although its listed as a 2013-14 part that it will still work on my '12? Also where is everyone finding the Z-Spec Grille for $80? I 've looked multiple websites and its $210 plus. I don't mind spending that much, but if I can find it for 80 or around that I would be a happy camper!


Thanks man!! My car is a 2011 model and the grille fit perfectly so it will fit for you 2012 model. I actually spoke to the vendor and it turns out it was a one time thing. I guess he stumbled upon it or a customer didn't want it so he sold it for cheap but in any case I told him that I have a few people that are interested so he will keep me posted. I'll keep looking around either way.


----------



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm really digging that grille! Don't really want to spend 200 plus on one if I don't have to. I'm probably going to keep an eye on eBay to see of anyone else is selling one. The grille would be the final piece to the exterior on my cruze.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah..paying even $200 is a bit too much for a piece of plastic If u ask me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah..paying even $200 is a bit too much for a piece of plastic If u ask me.


Bah... that's only a couple months worth of soap and scrubby pads!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Bah... that's only a couple months worth of soap and scrubby pads!


Hahaha..ur funny 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BrandonR24 (Oct 15, 2012)

Calintz said:


> Thanks man!! My car is a 2011 model and the grille fit perfectly so it will fit for you 2012 model. I actually spoke to the vendor and it turns out it was a one time thing. I guess he stumbled upon it or a customer didn't want it so he sold it for cheap but in any case I told him that I have a few people that are interested so he will keep me posted. I'll keep looking around either way.


Sounds good, if you hear anything keep us posted! Haha


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

it is grill of the restyled version?


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

Calintz said:


> Thanks man!! My car is a 2011 model and the grille fit perfectly so it will fit for you 2012 model. I actually spoke to the vendor and it turns out it was a one time thing. I guess he stumbled upon it or a customer didn't want it so he sold it for cheap but in any case I told him that I have a few people that are interested so he will keep me posted. I'll keep looking around either way.


2013-2014 Chevy Cruze Black Granite grille
you take this grill?


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

OuBi said:


> it is grill of the restyled version?


No this is the production version. The one we saw was just a concept. =\


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

OuBi said:


> 2013-2014 Chevy Cruze Black Granite grille
> you take this grill?


Yes that is the one I have.


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

I prefer the honey comb grill. Looks nice, just not my preference.


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

I want restyled grille
but I think it's a little different shape, marked red
restyled grille are not very expensive, but still feel sorry for the money, suddenly not fit:dizzy:


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

I think she's a little sharper


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

Mordsith_T said:


> I prefer the honey comb grill. Looks nice, just not my preference.


can put a the safety net 








distance acquires a more black look, well, and radiator protection)))


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah..paying even $200 is a bit too much for a piece of plastic If u ask me.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You should see how much people pay for JDM grilles on other cars. Don't get me started on a generic looking CAI with expensive looking stickers for a Lexus or a BMW.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah..paying even $200 is a bit too much for a piece of plastic If u ask me.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


A bit of plastic changes the look for the front fascia of the Cruze. Really makes it look unique, so i would say for $200, and then some type of modification for the air flow, is very worth it. Atleast in my shallow opinion


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

iKermit said:


> A bit of plastic changes the look for the front fascia of the Cruze. Really makes it look unique, so i would say for $200, and then some type of modification for the air flow, is very worth it. Atleast in my shallow opinion


Amen to that Danny. Ever since I got the grille all the cruzes stop next to me to see it or at least stay the same speed so they can admire it from a distance lol. As far as air flow goes I do loose very little not even noticeable drag but I do gain a cooler radiator and extra air going into the engine bay so that the fan can cool the engine better.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah..paying even $200 is a bit too much for a piece of plastic If u ask me.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


So is paying 7.334% on a car note, but we all do what makes us happy.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> So is paying 7.334% on a car note, but we all do what makes us happy.


Holy crap 7%??? 

Totally worth it. Yep. Yup.

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Holy crap 7%???
> 
> Totally worth it. Yep. Yup.
> 
> -I'm mobile-


Not me! I'm at 2 something.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OuBi (Jul 17, 2012)

how much is take you it cost cruze?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

How long did it take to install and was it hard?


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Not me! I'm at 2 something.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm at 2.8% ha! =D


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> How long did it take to install and was it hard?


Its not hard at all just takes time taking off the bumper. Once the bumper is off you can install the grille which will only take you 5 minutes to do. Total work time would be 30-45 minutes but I took close to an hour because I was taking pictures and talking on the phone lol.


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

Looks good man, where did you get it?


----------

